# Feed Back On SW Cashmere



## Repaint Florida

i would like some honest feedback on SW cashmere

i have not used SW much in the last few years and never used cashmere

so tell me your honest opinion ... feel free to throw in a few  remarks as usual but tell me the good, the bad & the ugly on this line and your price point if you care to share

SW has given me a decent price ( fair i think ) on this product and comp me 5 gal to try

so ???


----------



## phillyholiday

Easy to use, touches up well, and looks great. Low lustre is my go-to sheen.


----------



## David's Painting

My go to wall paint. Any issues I've ever had came back to prep.


----------



## 804 Paint

I like the flat except in the deep base. Picture frames like crazy. Low luster is okay I guess...way too much sheen IMO. And I don't agree low luster touches up well. The flat does, though. The flat looks great and is fairly scrubable. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## PaintersUnite

I find that it rolls on real smooth, and levels off with less roller stipple, than most SW products. Read the can.


----------



## 804 Paint

Read the can??? 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## woodcoyote

Curious, anyone ever spray this stuff? My understanding is that it was developed mostly for rolling applications with the levelers built-in.

I'm going to be getting a 5 or two at half price to try it out on a garage. I plan on spraying, but curious to know if anyone has done it. If not...well...first for everything lol


----------



## Wolfgang

Was usually my go-to interior paint, both flat and low luster. Just repainted my interior and it's what I used for the walls and ceilings.


----------



## PaintersUnite

804 Paint said:


> Read the can???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Yes, it coincides with my post. You can read?* :whistling2:

"Smooth application and silky finish"* and yes, I've found this cans label to be accurate.


----------



## 804 Paint

I believe you mean, "coincide."


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## PaintersUnite

804 Paint said:


> I believe you mean, "coincide."
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Yes, you can read, I see. :thumbsup:
and that would be coincide(s)


----------



## AlphaWolf

i just sprayed trim with the semi gloss version. It levels really nice and smooth looks great. ill try and take a picture tomorrow. All walls and trim are same product different sheen's

dont mind me asking whats ur price on it. I live in Canada and paint here is normally more than what u pay for same product in USA. Here i pay 28 a gallon.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

The flat enamel has changed dramatically with the new voc regs. It used to be an ultra scrubbable very smooth to the touch finish, now it feels like any run of the mill flat. The lo-luster has always been a low voc finish, so it has not changed. Very smooth, easy to apply. Hide has always been lacking with this line, but two coats generally hides the old color. I seem to get a lot of mileage with this line. My yield is normally 500-550 sq/ft per gallon with normal brush and roll with 1/2 microfiber covers. I get it for $28/gallon if it helps you compare.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I'd choose Cashmere over any other SW line for walls. Good hide. Great leveling. Easy to work with, brush, roll or spray, even without extender. Make sure and learn their sheens, since they have their own interpretation of various, "lusters". $27-$30/gal, depending upon sheen.


----------



## MIZZOU

My go to wall paint. At $30/gal it's hard to beat. 

The good
- price
- coverage
- sheens (durable flat, low luster similar to satin but different. Hard to explain but looking at low luster straight on it "hides" the sheen.)
- never had a picture framing issue
- touch ups are excellent 

The bad
- dries quick, almost to quick
- different to roll, not difficult just different. Seem to have to "work" the roller more then other paints.

Just one mans opinion. Give it a shot a let us know what you think.


----------



## MIZZOU

I forgot the ugly. No ugly with cashmere unless your a die hard ben moore fan I suppose


----------



## chrisn

MIZZOU said:


> I forgot the ugly. No ugly with cashmere unless your a die hard ben moore fan I suppose


what about post #4 ? the only time I ever used it I had this problem and had to switch brands


----------



## Repaint Florida

THANKS guys for the feedback :thumbup:

I can't wait to try it based on what everyone has said and at 28 the price is good. SW was kind enough to demo me a 5 to try it. 

They also demo me 1 gal of Pro Classic alkyd/wb hybrid to try


----------



## matt19422

Used to be my go to until I had issues with flat enamel deep bases hat banding.

Then again, I also remember Harmony hat banded the same way.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Love me some Cashmere. I get the flat for $32, sounds high compared to what y'all are saying especially because that's my most purchased product. 

RF, I'd skip that proclassic hybrid garbage and try the medium luster on trim. Way easier to use and I like the finish better. :yes:


----------



## Tundra02

Goes on like soft butter on a hot piece of toast and levels real nice .


----------



## paladinpainter

Rbriggs82 said:


> Love me some Cashmere. I get the flat for $32, sounds high compared to what y'all are saying especially because that's my most purchased product.
> 
> RF, I'd skip that proclassic hybrid garbage and try the medium luster on trim. Way easier to use and I like the finish better. :yes:


Can you use this product on trim? It's not a "trim" paint. How does it hold up. I'm curious because I've tried the pro classic hybrid and I do not not like it at all.


----------



## straight_lines

My favorite wall paint. Mid luster is a decent trim paint too.


----------



## AlphaWolf

I just used Semi gloss version on trim. Sprayed and atomized nice with a 208 tip. Leveled nice sheen what even. I like it for trim. If money is not an issue my go to is All surface enamel. But the cashmere opulence works great as well. it sets up pretty fast when spraying so this allows for you to spray a thicker coat with out runs in my experience.


----------



## Rbriggs82

paladinpainter said:


> Can you use this product on trim? It's not a "trim" paint. How does it hold up. I'm curious because I've tried the pro classic hybrid and I do not not like it at all.


Sure can, I use it all the time. I hate proclassic with the exception of their true oil version. 

I've even run a side by side comparison with the latex proclassic and cashmere medium luster. Cashmere both looked nicer and felt better to the touch. :yes:


----------



## 804 Paint

Forgot to mention that my rep told me that Cashmere is the same formula as the old Duron Ultra Deluxe with levelers added. If that helps any. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## paladinpainter

Rbriggs82 said:


> Sure can, I use it all the time. I hate proclassic with the exception of their true oil version.
> 
> I've even run a side by side comparison with the latex proclassic and cashmere medium luster. Cashmere both looked nicer and felt better to the touch. :yes:


Awesome. I'm going to give a go on my next project. Thanks for the input.


----------



## PACman

PaintersUnite said:


> I find that it rolls on real smooth, and levels off with less roller stipple, than most SW products. Read the can.


Since when are "smooth application and silky finish" not expected of a decent quality paint? They are advertising attributes that SHOULD be expected of any average quality paint. Thanks to the two big box stores for bringing expectations down to the point where people think these are something out of the ordinary.
That being said, Cashmere definitely meets the performance that should be expected in it's price range. It's a shame few paint brands do anymore.


----------



## Exactoman

Love cashmere. It's got a great price point, spreads great, covers awesome, and is really only wall paint, besides local Lannings that I use!


----------



## TJ Paint

What do you guys like about it for trim paint? Flows good?


----------



## MIZZOU

Repaint Florida said:


> THANKS guys for the feedback :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try it based on what everyone has said and at 28 the price is good. SW was kind enough to demo me a 5 to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> They also demo me 1 gal of Pro Classic alkyd/wb hybrid to try



I'll be curious to see what you think RF. Please try to remember what you think of the application of it. Maybe their deep bases are different somehow but I found it somewhat of a work out to roll last time. I can't ever remember it being an issue in the past though, and I've used hundreds of gallons of it. Rarely in deep base like our last job. Idk, could've been that I was petered out, curious to see what you think.


----------



## 804 Paint

The only way I can see avoiding the hat banding/picture framing with the deep base is to have someone mini roll all the areas that were cut in just ahead of you. Maybe if you add extender you could pull that off yourself. I dunno. Last time I used it the color was Super Nova and I even had trouble with lap lines. I just don't think there's enough time for one person to do both. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## SemiproJohn

I've only used the low luster. I think it flows and levels very well. I wasn't overly impressed with the hide, but I'm sure that varies with new paint color and what color is being painted over. All in all I like this paint and use it almost exclusively for repaints. 

After reading some of these posts I will definitely be trying the higher luster on some trim to see if I would like to change over from proclassic, which I've never been thrilled about.


----------



## Gymschu

I like it but the sheens are off. I'm sure that's been mentioned already. The low-lustre is almost a Semi-Gloss, and the Pearl is almost a high gloss.


----------



## SemiproJohn

Gymschu said:


> I like it but the sheens are off. I'm sure that's been mentioned already. The low-lustre is almost a Semi-Gloss, and the Pearl is almost a high gloss.


I think the low lustre is more of a satin, but I agree that Sherwin Williams and sheens are screwy...I'm used to it but wish, as someone has stated previously on another thread, that there could be a "universal" guide to sheens adopted by all major paint companies. Until all of them are made to abide by a strict ratio of some agreed upon formula, we just have to deal with this mess. Until then, unfamiliarity breeds contempt...


----------



## AlphaWolf

I find the way the sheen's work for you guys funny. As i live in Canada my sheen's are different for this product. it comes in Matte, just above flat in sheen my go to really. Eggshell Which here is actually a low luster eggshell imo. Semigloss. As well as pearl and that's between semi and gloss. So for all sheens work as intended. matte whole house eggshell(low luster) kitchen bathrooms. semi trim. Even used pearl before looks so shiny and nice. that in Canada tho. Maybe it because im painting igloo's and ice huts.. not sure

EDIT:
2 cons i can think of is painting over primer it pulls a lot. As i like to call it it seems to have a lot of stickem. Also does not prime at all. So all mud patches i recommend primer over it my self.


----------



## kdpaint

For $30+, there are better trim paints. Cashmere is good wall paint. IMO, it is not hard enough for trim. I don't use BEN or Regal on trim either for the same reason.


----------



## AlphaWolf

kdpaint said:


> For $30+, there are better trim paints. Cashmere is good wall paint. IMO, it is not hard enough for trim. I don't use BEN or Regal on trim either for the same reason.


that what i thought until i tired it. In Canada this is our product. Same as your cashmere. Not sure if yours is enamel but ours is and it go pretty hard imo


----------



## PACman

PaintersUnite said:


> Proalliance, is it safe to say that you never used the product? I have used it, and I have never seen a paint go on so smooth leaving very little roller stipple. Unlike BM Regal.
> 
> Try the product before you critique someones feedback who has.


I wasn't critiquing cashmere, I was critiquing what a shame it's about the only paint that performs that well in it's price range, and that it is a shame that those attributes have to be used to advertise the product when any paint in that range should do that.


----------



## PACman

Proalliance coatings said:


> Since when are "smooth application and silky finish" not expected of a decent quality paint? They are advertising attributes that SHOULD be expected of any average quality paint. Thanks to the two big box stores for bringing expectations down to the point where people think these are something out of the ordinary.
> That being said, Cashmere definitely meets the performance that should be expected in it's price range. It's a shame few paint brands do anymore.


Pretty sure this is a clear statement. If I was critiquing anything it was the state of affairs that has led SW to put comments on their cans that should be stating the obvious for a quality paint in that price range.
never meant to critique this comment.


----------



## PACman

804 Paint said:


> Forgot to mention that my rep told me that Cashmere is the same formula as the old Duron Ultra Deluxe with levelers added. If that helps any.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


This wouldn't surprise me as I have sold both and heard feedback from hundreds of painters on these products. Ultra deluxe was one of the products that made working for Duron so easy. Anyone who tried it loved it. But wait, what would I know about Cashmere? I don't paint!


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

I'll take BM Ultra Spec any day all day. Cashmere is good far as SW goes but as I've said to many times you can't beat the Gen X colorants as far as hide dry time etc. Oh and for the price hands down US is hard to beat. I have no dog in the fight I like what I like don't care who makes it.


----------



## kdpaint

thinkpainting/nick said:


> I'll take BM Ultra Spec any day all day. Cashmere is good far as SW goes but as I've said to many times you can't beat the Gen X colorants as far as hide dry time etc. Oh and for the price hands down US is hard to beat. I have no dog in the fight I like what I like don't care who makes it.


I love the stuff too. Especially for trim as compared with Cashmere. US is way harder than Cashmere when cured.


----------



## Exactoman

Price point between ultra spec n cashmere is like 7$. You can't upsell 7$?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Just used Cashmere again today. I'd have to say it's my fav wall paint. Seemed to dry even faster than usual though. I was having to cut a wall, then roll it right away, then cut next wall, etc. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Damon T

kdpaint said:


> I love the stuff too. Especially for trim as compared with Cashmere. US is way harder than Cashmere when cured.



Is that the semi gloss ultra spec you like?
How does it brush ?


----------



## kdpaint

Damon T said:


> Is that the semi gloss ultra spec you like?
> How does it brush ?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I like US in general, but I was referring to the SG- it brushes well. I think BM tweaked it since it came out, as it is not only better flowing, but the actual cured "feel" is better as well.
> 
> For $25, there are no other paints I'd use for trim. I get Cashmere for $32, I'd still use US SG for trim over it, as it is a harder finish.


----------



## PACman

kdpaint said:


> Damon T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the semi gloss ultra spec you like?
> How does it brush ?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I like US in general, but I was referring to the SG- it brushes well. I think BM tweaked it since it came out, as it is not only better flowing, but the actual cured "feel" is better as well.
> 
> For $25, there are no other paints I'd use for trim. I get Cashmere for $32, I'd still use US SG for trim over it, as it is a harder finish.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is interesting to note that there are members of this forum that are as concerned about the end result of the paint, the "feel" or "look" so to speak, as they are price and ease of application. As a seller, that speaks volumes to me about the pride you have in what you do. Kudos to you for understanding that this is what distinguishes you from the average painters. Keep it up!
Click to expand...


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

US Low Sheen walls can't be beat in my HO. Again its the Gen X , colorants play a big role in make up of paint. I'm not knocking Cashmere Ive used it on and off for years but not my go to .


----------



## MikeCalifornia

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Just used Cashmere again today. I'd have to say it's my fav wall paint. Seemed to dry even faster than usual though. I was having to cut a wall, then roll it right away, then cut next wall, etc. Anyone else notice this?


Depends on the REX, the old rex numbers go D16W51, the new ones are 151 or 1151. Lower voc rex's will dry faster, the new flat enamel flashes bad, the low luster has not effect. I like cashmere because you don't have to keep a wet edge. You can cut it all in, then roll and it blends great. But, flat now, different story.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

MikeCalifornia said:


> Depends on the REX, the old rex numbers go D16W51, the new ones are 151 or 1151. Lower voc rex's will dry faster, the new flat enamel flashes bad, the low luster has not effect. I like cashmere because you don't have to keep a wet edge. You can cut it all in, then roll and it blends great. But, flat now, different story.



I never even looked at the REX #'s. Thanks for the info. I will from now on.


----------



## straight_lines

MikeCalifornia said:


> Depends on the REX, the old rex numbers go D16W51, the new ones are 151 or 1151. Lower voc rex's will dry faster, the new flat enamel flashes bad, the low luster has not effect. I like cashmere because you don't have to keep a wet edge. You can cut it all in, then roll and it blends great. But, flat now, different story.


That stinks if true. We use a ton of flat and I love how easy it is to apply, a lot different than many of the high end paints that require really talented painters to get a perfect finish.


----------



## lmvp17

Wondering if any of you have had this issue with cashmere aka opulence here in Canada. 
Even after cutting twice, this paint does not dry to a uniform, solid finish. We can still see it needs another coat. All our cutting seems to be weak. And these are light to dark colours going over newly primed walls. All three different colours are doing the same thing. Even tried different brushes to make sure I wasn't going nuts.
Rolled areas look great. Never had a quality paint do this to me before. Anybody ever get this????


----------



## Rbriggs82

lmvp17 said:


> Wondering if any of you have had this issue with cashmere aka opulence here in Canada.
> Even after cutting twice, this paint does not dry to a uniform, solid finish. We can still see it needs another coat. All our cutting seems to be weak. And these are light to dark colours going over newly primed walls. All three different colours are doing the same thing. Even tried different brushes to make sure I wasn't going nuts.
> Rolled areas look great. Never had a quality paint do this to me before. Anybody ever get this????


I just finished an entire house with both dark and light colors using the low luster without a problem. I was actually surprised it cover some of the areas as well as it did.


----------



## lmvp17

Now I'm wondering if the American version is different from the Canadian.


----------



## chrisn

lmvp17 said:


> Now I'm wondering if the American version is different from the Canadian.


Now that would be just plain SHOCKING


----------



## Mike2coat

SemiproJohn said:


> I think the low lustre is more of a satin, but I agree that Sherwin Williams and sheens are screwy...I'm used to it but wish, as someone has stated previously on another thread, that there could be a "universal" guide to sheens adopted by all major paint companies. Until all of them are made to abide by a strict ratio of some agreed upon formula, we just have to deal with this mess. Until then, unfamiliarity breeds contempt...


 thank you my thoughts exactly


----------



## Mike2coat

Isometimes might get hat banding problems wit C M painting over an old dry flat surface if that's the case I prime First then one ore two cashmere .Add a little bit of extender and I don't have any problems with hat banding


----------



## Painting guy

Repaint Florida said:


> i would like some honest feedback on SW cashmere
> 
> i have not used SW much in the last few years and never used cashmere
> 
> so tell me your honest opinion ... feel free to throw in a few  remarks as usual but tell me the good, the bad & the ugly on this line and your price point if you care to share
> 
> SW has given me a decent price ( fair i think ) on this product and comp me 5 gal to try
> 
> so ???


Dont use sw cashmere unless you want too paint it like 6 times ho with Behr much better product covers 100%better


Repaint Florida said:


> i would like some honest feedback on SW cashmere
> 
> i have not used SW much in the last few years and never used cashmere
> 
> so tell me your honest opinion ... feel free to throw in a few  remarks as usual but tell me the good, the bad & the ugly on this line and your price point if you care to share
> 
> SW has given me a decent price ( fair i think ) on





Repaint Florida said:


> i would like some honest feedback on SW cashmere
> 
> i have not used SW much in the last few years and never used cashmere
> 
> so tell me your honest opinion ... feel free to throw in a few  remarks as usual but tell me the good, the bad & the ugly on this line and your price point if you care to share
> 
> SW has given me a decent price ( fair i think ) on this product and comp me 5 gal to try
> 
> so ???


----------



## Painting guy

Mike2coat said:


> thank you my thoughts exactly


Stay away unless you want to paint it 3 or 4 times doesnt cover anything


----------



## Painting guy

Repaint Florida said:


> i would like some honest feedback on SW cashmere
> 
> i have not used SW much in the last few years and never used cashmere
> 
> so tell me your honest opinion ... feel free to throw in a few  remarks as usual but tell me the good, the bad & the ugly on this line and your price point if you care to share
> 
> SW has given me a decent price ( fair i think ) on this product and comp me 5 gal to try
> 
> so ???


It is ok if you like painting 3 and 4 coats


----------



## Painting guy

Rbriggs82 said:


> Love me some Cashmere. I get the flat for $32, sounds high compared to what y'all are saying especially because that's my most purchased product.
> 
> RF, I'd skip that proclassic hybrid garbage and try the medium luster on trim. Way easier to use and I like the finish better. :yes:


Any other paint on the market covers 100% better then this trash how can you like it


----------



## Painting guy

Painting guy said:


> Dont use sw cashmere unless you want too paint it like 6 times ho with Behr much better product covers 100%better


Do youself a favor DO NOT USE IT


----------



## Masterwork

Dude, we get it, you don't like cashmere.


----------



## Rbriggs82

So Painting Guy, please tell us how you REALLY feel about Cashmere.


----------



## IKnowNothing

Rbriggs82 said:


> So Painting Guy, please tell us how you REALLY feel about Cashmere.


I look at it this way:
*Cash* *=* */ *money in coins or notes.
*mere **=** / *that is solely or no more or better than what is specified.
Source for definition of *mere*:


mere. - Google Search



The first part draws me in.
The second part tells me: 'Do I trust the spiel on label' ??

Thinking...thinking....thinking -- memory -- memory , YES!!!...5 years ago I used it.....It was terrible in deep base colors.
CONCLUSION: Stick with BM paints. 
Don't need the very generous SH-W discounts and the often occurring problems. 
Make my life simple...stick with the leader in quality - not in the marketing.


----------



## Woodco

Wow. He hates cashmere so much he yells at people 5 years in the past to not use it... 

I dont get it though. I hate Sherwin, but I think cashmere is pretty decent for a wall paint. Helluva lot better than Pro Mar...


----------



## IKnowNothing

Woodco said:


> *Wow. He hates cashmere so much he yells at people 5 years in t*he past to not use it...
> 
> I dont get it though. I hate Sherwin, but I think cashmere is pretty decent for a wall paint. Helluva lot better than Pro Mar...


PACman has much longer record than the 5 years.... Lol
BTW* -I miss him and his informative posts. 
I hope he is doing OK, mang. 
Blink twice PACman if you are reading this post ...


----------



## Gymschu

Cashmere is pretty good stuff. It's just that the sheens are much shinier than what is typical. Low-lustre, which to me would be satin-like in sheen is actually more like Semi-gloss. Pearl is like High gloss.


----------



## jr.sr. painting

I think cashmere (all S-W paint for that matter) hat bands. It’s too unpredictable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

